# Touchpad avec impression de "réisistance"



## chrisbi (15 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, je suis sous la dernière version d'Ubuntu que je prends le temps de découvrir: premier constat, j'ai un souci avec le touchpad de mon Macbook 2006 noir.

J'ai une impression de résistance, avec parfois le cursus du trackpad qui ne "glisse" plus alors que mon doigt continue son mouvement...

Les réglages dans paramètres n'y ont rien fait... une idée? malgré mes recherches je ne trouve pas grand chose...


----------

